# HO CHI MINH CITY | Kenton Residences | 150m | 35 fl x 2 | T/O



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

*September 20, 2009*


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

*February 19th, 2010*


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

*June 8, 2010*


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

-deleted-


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

*August 5, 2010*









(the right project)
from Yellow_Dragon


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us  Uploaded with ImageShack.us  [/QUOTE]

:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Like the project, and it's coming up really fast, but not really feeling the body of water surrounding it.

Is it artifically made or are they building on top of a nearby tributary?


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

èđđeůx;63611765 said:


> Like the project, and it's coming up really fast, but not really feeling the body of water surrounding it.
> 
> Is it artifically made or are they building on top of a nearby tributary?


This place used to be a swampland so the water is real but not that nice


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

haikiller11 said:


> This place used to be a swampland so the water is real but not that nice


ex-swampland with lots of water and flora being built around it. Hmmm, how nice does that sound. :lol:
Anyways, the water can be ignored.


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

23 Sep
by Yellow_Dragon


----------



## kreeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Italian designers are among the best footwear designers in the world gucci shoes high tops designing the highest gucci slippers quality men's shoes, with the best style, comfort and fit. If you want the very best, there is only one way moncler jackets for men to go, that's Italian!Choosing a good quality men's designer shoe can be easy when you know what to look for. This would include the grade of leather, available styles from designers and your own personal tastes along with your correct shoe size. Let's begin by looking at leather grades.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

credit goes to Voyager279


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yellow_Dragon said:


> Last batch of photos from Saigon (taken on 18 Dec):


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Update



rokku_san said:


> by rokku_san


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*2011.11*

Update



Danieldong said:


>


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

22/05/2012



KOHLER said:


> Kenton 22/05/2012


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Where in Ho Chi Minh City is the site located?


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

everywhere said:


> ^^ Where in Ho Chi Minh City is the site located?


district 7.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*30/10/2013*


kiva.ld said:


> *Kenton Residences*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

